# Tomcat 5 config



## Rj (31. Mrz 2004)

Mal ne Frage wo kann ich im Tomcat 5 den Document Base ändern ?


----------



## maik (31. Mrz 2004)

in der web.xml wurd ich tippen (weis aber nicht genau)  ???:L


----------



## Rj (31. Mrz 2004)

nur wie heisst das?
wenn ich nach document oder ähnliches suche findet er nix passendes!


----------

